# Como dividir salida a tierra según resistencias



## Moriyator (Abr 24, 2017)

Hola, y gracias de antemano.

Hace unos días compré un mando tipo stick para acoplarlo al lado del volante de mi coche y usarlo para controlar la radio. El artilugio en sí es solo una serie de resistencias, y cada botón activa una distinta. Adjunto diagrama (aunque en este diagrama todas la resistencias son de 1k, en realidad cada resistencia tiene un valor diferente).
Mi autorradio tiene 3 cables destinados a añadir esta función: dos de ellos son canales de 5V para salida a tierra a través de una resistencia. Y el tercer cable es esa tierra.

El problema que tengo es que la radio solo "reconoce" y memoriza 6 resistencias por cada canal y el mando tiene 9 botones y solo una entrada, por lo que no puedo conectar los dos canales a la vez, y por ende tampoco usar los 9 botones.

Habría alguna forma de dividir entre estos dos canales las nueve señales según el botón que se pulse y la resistencia? 
Había pensado en utilizar un relé de 5 pines y un comparador de voltaje como adjunto en la segunda imagen, aunque no sé muy bien como conectar el comparador; y tampoco estoy seguro de si así funcionaría correctamente.

Por favor, pido ayuda para corregir mi diagrama o ayudarme a diseñar otro que solucione mi problema.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 24, 2017)

Me costo pero entendí, la tierra dejala como esta y divide los +5v un canal con 5 botones y otro con 4


----------



## Moriyator (Abr 25, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Me costo pero entendí, la tierra dejala como esta y divide los +5v un canal con 5 botones y otro con 4


Exacto. También serviría 6 y 3, pero la idea es esa.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 25, 2017)

Lo que recomendaron que sería la forma simple, es que tomes un cortador y partas la pista para separar 2 secciones de resistencias, para esto tendrías que ver el circuito impreso.

La otra opción podría ser un arreglo con operacionales, si supone que mide el voltaje generado por las distintas resistencias, las menores la multiplicas lo suficiente como para cubrir el rango completo, las demás quedarán en saturación. Para el otro canal ocupas un restador, luego multiplicar nuevamente y además debes agregar un interruptor análogo para desactivar la otra salida que en este punto estaría en saturación.

En cualquier caso cortar las pistas no solo es más rápido, sino que también te permitirá usar los dos canales sin interferencia.


----------



## Moriyator (Abr 26, 2017)

Nuyel dijo:


> Lo que recomendaron que sería la forma simple, es que tomes un cortador y partas la pista para separar 2 secciones de resistencias, para esto tendrías que ver el circuito impreso.
> 
> La otra opción podría ser un arreglo con operacionales, si supone que mide el voltaje generado por las distintas resistencias, las menores la multiplicas lo suficiente como para cubrir el rango completo, las demás quedarán en saturación. Para el otro canal ocupas un restador, luego multiplicar nuevamente y además debes agregar un interruptor análogo para desactivar la otra salida que en este punto estaría en saturación.
> 
> En cualquier caso cortar las pistas no solo es más rápido, sino que también te permitirá usar los dos canales sin interferencia.



Ya había pensado en lo que me comentas de partir la pista de resistencias, pero se trata de un aparato ya cerrado y prensado; y desmontarlo para acceder a esta tiene pinta de ser conplicado. Aunque si el otro paño no funciona, tendré que intentarlo.

He conseguido un esquema con el valor de las resistencias, aunque creo que no es muy exacto, porque he estado haciendo pruebas y por ambas salidas del Jack de 3.5, el canal izquierdo y canal derecho (osea la punta y el anillo intermedio), sale exactamente el mismo voltaje conectando el otro extremo a tierra. Lo adjunto igualmente.

¿Me podrías explicar un poco más detalladamente el arreglo que propones?

Gracias.


----------

